# first steps....



## Holly_UK (Aug 12, 2003)

I am finally believing that my IBS is caused by my obsession to worry. No matter what it is, even if it choosing what to wear in the morning or worrying about what im eating or where im going, i have a complete stress about it, i feel sick, shaky, annoyed and fustrated and get angry at every one around me, then its followed by an attack! but i dont know why this happens or how to actually think "Holly, dont get stressed" and do it calmly, at the time all im worried about is the situation!What shall i do? any advice is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

When I couldn't handle things, I went to a psychiatrist who put me on to medication that stopped my D and improved my outlook. I see him once a month for a talk and reevaluation of my meds. Here in the US only MDs can prescribe meds and psychiatrists are MDs that specialize in psychiatric disorders so they tend to know the most about meds. That's one way to go. Take care.


----------



## marmur1 (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi Holly! I'm also a person who stresses out about almost everything. I got a lot of it from my mother, who is even worse than I am, but I keep a lot of the stress and worry inside, which I also believe is a huge contributor to my IBS. I wish I could give you some advice about how to handle the stress, but I haven't figured out how to do that for myself yet, either. I think that some people are just wired to stress out a bit more than others. The only thing that has helped me at all is yoga, as I feel more calm afterwards, and now that I think about it, I tend to worry more as I drink more caffeine. It might help if you can find any patterns whatsoever in why or when you worry. Sorry I couldn't have been more help, but I wanted you to know that you're definitely not alone!







I hope you feel better really soon!Maggie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I used to obsesed about everything. It made me lose my temper and make the people around me miserable because I would be so bosy and intolerant... My psychiatrist put me on meds to help with the anxiety (she says I have General Anxiety Disorder) and ever since I am more relaxed and I take it one day at a time. Plus, the IBS is way better, almost non existent.


----------



## misssmaz (Dec 26, 2003)

like marmur1 i havent figured out how to handle it all, for me it is definatly why my ibs is so bad. i cant see a theapist or any thing as i get anxiety attacks about going out to certain places. i don't know how to calm down when i'm supose see people or when im going out but when around the house i draw, it keeps my mins bust for hours, so does writing stories, making my website, taking a long hot bubble bath i have just discovered. At really bad times i try slowing down and takig deep breaths, thinking possitively or happy thoughts which sometimes helps.take care.


----------

